# ICSC August Meeting (2022)



## Arthroverts

Heyo all! The fact that August is here already shows that July blew by way too fast...

The Invertebrate Club of Southern California's August meeting will be on the *20th* (Saturday), from *10:00-11:30 AM*, via *Skype*. I am super stoked as this month we have Dr. Chris Hamilton (@hamfoto) of the University of Idaho joining us!

Dr. Hamilton was one of the authors of the 2016 _Aphonopelma_ revision, has written extensively on mygalomorph phylogenetics, and has worked on everything from _Deinopis_ (ogre-faced spiders) to jumping spiders to trapdoors to moths. His works are here: https://scholar.google.com/citations?user=CKTkwMoAAAAJ&hl=en&oi=ao
This is a great opportunity to talk with one of the eminent North American arachnologists, so bring your questions and I'll see you at the meeting!

The *Reptile Super Show* at the Pomona Fairplex is also coming up on the *13th-14th*. At the last show we had a number of meet-ups amongst members who went, and I'm looking forward to hopefully seeing even more people at this show!

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## viper69

Nice !


----------

